# Fluval Spec - Filter too strong



## betaICS (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas on how to mod the fluval spec to
1.) reduce the intake of water

and

2.) outflow of water

The current of the filter is too strong for my Betta and I find him being pulled to the filter.

Pictures would be nice if you have any


----------



## betaICS (Apr 10, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know this is late but I'm going to bump this to get some answers.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

betaICS said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to mod the fluval spec to
> 1.) reduce the intake of water
> Wrapping Arne a small sponge, secured with a rubber band should work magnificently
> and
> ...


Good Luck!






Kim said:


> Since most filters require a filter baffle to work for bettas, I figured I'd show a step-by-step tutorial on how to build one from an ordinary water bottle. Make sure that the bottle is clean and contained only water prior to using. Rinse in HOT water, but never bleach or use soap that could be absorbed by the plastic.
> 
> Step 1: You will need a water bottle, as shown below, scissors, and a piece of tape. Pretty simple right ;-).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Erm... Fluval Spec is a rear-sump type with a jet return. It's a very pretty little tank but I can't figure out why the person who designed the filter layout was allowed to live...

The primary problem is that the rear filter was designed to handle more bio-load than you can fit in the little space left in the tank. These "nano" companies always take the total volume of the tank then design a filter for that and then WEDGE IT IN.

Best solution I can come up with is pretty drastic but simple. Take both the ceramic nuggets and carbon bag out of the sponge... since neither does anything. Get a cube of high density foam with a hole through it that will fit down above the pump with the hose through it and take out the entire elbow-knob and return thing. Stick it all together with the pump on its lowest setting. Just let the pump push the water up behind the plate and flow out the hole there.

I actually used the right-angle valve and spray bar from a Fluval submersible filter which I altered to be attached to a modified Penguin 100b as a return bio-wheel hack.

I aimed the little jets up, disturbs the surface nicely.

Make sure to keep the little Spec almost brimming with water so fishy doesn't decide to sleep against the skimmer slots or have strips of his fins sucked off by the little bypass slot below.



Now... mine. I cut the sponge thing up and put a U of sponge on the bottom, stuck a little tetra fixed heater in above that then used a rectangular chunk of sponge just at the top behind the slots. I removed the existing elbow and attached that fluval submersible's elbow and jet-pipe. Tank is still tiny but Muffin likes it


----------

